# J. Deere Riding Mower Sun Canopy - Homemade



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jul 23, 2009)

So I'm in Lowe's the other day and see a Sun Canopy accessory for their riding lawn mowers. Thought that was awesome. Gotta have one. I get skin cancer and need to stay out of that hot summer sun as much as possible. Always waiting til evening and hoping on cloudy days just so I can cut the grass. This sun canopy would let me get out there anytime. Simple construction, a frame that goes in factory supplied accessory mount holes and a black fabric tarp like piece.

Then I look at the price tag. $99 DOLLARS !!! 










    No way Jose' me says. So I look this thing over and go.....please....I'll make one myself. Too easy

Already had most of the material on hand. Construction time, less than 1 hour. Even if you had to buy everything....materials under $30

Build & pics to follow


----------



## aka rotten (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re;sunshade*

Please post some pics or pm me,Like to do the same as you did,sounds great!


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jul 23, 2009)

Not a problem bro. The tarp I used that I had on hand is green and had some spray paint on it and looked kind of funky, so I'm going to paint the top, or all of it white tomorrow for maximum sun reflection, and then I'll take & post some pics...Friday for sure.

Be happy to give you blow by blow construction. Too easy. My mower is an LA 115 and this should work on all of the LA models and I guess any other one that comes with the canopy/accesory mounts provided.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jul 24, 2009)

Here will give a new parts list assuming one had to buy everything. The parts and fit may be adjusted to suit your taste, height, along with painting the thing any color or not paint at all.

Use 1/2" CPVC except where has to be 3/4" in one place. Could use 3/4 pipe all around except in one place if you already have several sticks of 3/4 and fittings on hand. If buying everything, use the 1/2" as smaller pipe and fittings will cost less. Do NOT glue any of the fittings together. It's not necessary. These fittings fit very tightly together as is plus you will need to be able to take the thing off when you want to and for transport. Do not attempt to transport the mower by vehicle with the canopy attached. It will surely tear it up and blow off.

CPVC is needed for convenience as it is smaller diameter versus white PVC. It doesn't cost that much more. Comes in 10' sticks.

3 sticks 1/2" and 1 stick 3/4" CPVC
4 - 1/2 couplings
2 - 1/2 tees
2 - 1/2 x 3/4 x 1/2 tees  (3/4 is in the middle)
4 - 1/2 90 degree elbows
2 - 5/8 metal flat washers
1 - 48" long 1/2" wooden dowel
25~30 -  6" plastic rip ties
Smallest tarp you can find. My canopy measured out at 55"x44" which includes a 6" overhang all around. So that is less than 6x4 feet.

Build instructions next to keep post short and from timing out.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jul 24, 2009)

Build

We'll call the vertical supports "struts" here. The front strut mounting holes are exactly 1/2" wide and 1" deep. Take the 4 foot 1/2" wooden dowel and cut it in half. It is a good tight fit to twist it into the hole...which is good. It won't come out easily. I had to apply a light film of vaseline (any grease or oil should do) on about 1/2" of the end of the dowel to get it to twist in. Here is where you have to use the 3/4" pipe as 1/2" pipe isn't big enough to slip over the 1/2" dowel.

On the rear struts where I started, I happened to have a piece of the 1/2" pipe cut at 51" I set it up there and the height looked good to me. I'm 6' tall. So sittin' in the chair that seemed a good height for the top of the canopy to end up at. 1/2" pipe will go through the rear mounting holes so I put a coupling on the end of the pipe to act as a stop so the pipe doesn't slide down the hole. Now I took about a 2" piece of pipe and stuck it up through the underside and into the coupling. This will be a stop for the underside. This will prevent the rear struts for coming up and off if a wind comes along while you're mowing and catches the underside of the canopy. I put a 5/8" flat washer under the TOP coupling to give the coupling a better surface to sit on.

Again, I used 51" as the length for the rear struts. That measurement can be adjusted to fit your height or preferences.

Place 1/2" tees on top of the rear struts. Measure between the top of the struts and cut a piece of pipe to go between the tees....this will be the back/top support. The struts on both front and back will obtain a slight "V" shape. They will not be true to vertical at all. You probably do not want to spread the V out wider than the overall body width of the mower...that's too wide. You'll see my fit in the pics.

Move to the front. Measure or eyeball the needed length for the front struts to match the height of the rear struts. Cut pipe and slide over the wooden dowel supports. Put the 1/2x3/4x1/2 tees on top of the front struts. Again measure/match the space between the front struts to closely equal the distance between the rear supports judging against the TOP of the rear supports -  and cut & put in 1/2" pipe. This is the front canopy support.

Now cut (4) pieces of 1/2" pipe 1" long. Stick these nipples into each outside end of the tees at the top and place a 90 degree elbow onto each one. Now measure distance between front and back tees. Cut and put in pipe. These are the side canopy supports.

Ready for the canopy. Measure distance from center of pipe to center of pipe for both width and length. Whatever you come up with, add 12" to both to provide for a 6" overhang around all sides. Cut tarp material and lay on top of framework. Adjust it for equal overhang. Start on the corners and take an ice pick or nail and poke a hole on top and sides, through the tarp material, right next to the pipe or fittings. Run rip ties through the holes and tighten. Repeat this all around the top. Maybe have one every 5" or so.

Now paint to suit and you're done!

I used Krylon Fusion made-for-plastic spray paint. Their Spring Green is close enough to JD green and sprayed the pipe and overhang with that. Sprayed the top bright white.

Pics next


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jul 24, 2009)

It ain't perfect, but it works, was cheap and did it all in about 2 hours.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jul 24, 2009)

So I start cuttin' the grass and notice the thing seems a little too tall. I take it off and cut 1 & 1/2 inches off the struts. Perfect height for me now. So for a 6' foot tall guy you can change the rear strut measurements down to around 49 inches from 51.

The white roof is doing a terrific job reflecting the sun. It's warm today and full sun. There is a little breeze and it was actually cool feeling under the canopy. I can't believe the one they sell is all black. I bet it passes the heat right down through the thing.


Like our buddy CrackerDave says:  "Shade is good"


----------



## cj5 buggy (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice.


----------

